# Hintergrund löschen!?



## Markusja (20. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich hab mich gerade hier neu angemeldet und brauche eure Hilfe.

Ich habe Photoshop 7.0

Ich möchte bei einen Foto, auf dem ein Motorrad zusehen. Das Motorrad steht auf einer Wiese und hat halt im Hintegrund das Gras und ein paar Häuser.

Ich möchte aber aus diesem Foto jetzt NUR das Motorradhaben, sonst nichts!

Wie bekomme ich das hin, dass ich den Hintergrund löschen kann?

Kennt ihr ein paar Tricks?

Ich hab es bisher mit dem Lasso probiert (mit allen 3 varianten) und mit der Auswahlelipse und mit den Radiergummi. 

Doch das ist alles zu ungenau.

Ich hoffe, hier hilfe zu finden.

Danke.

gruß
markus


----------



## BernhardW (20. Juni 2007)

Hallo, willkommen.
Schau mal z.B. hier: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photo...llen-mit-dem-zeichenstiftwerkzeug-4-28-a.html


----------

